# Pre Planned .....?  Why Was A Crematorium Being Built Nov 29, 2019 in Guangdong China.....Hmmmm!



## nononono (Feb 9, 2020)

*Boy does this raise some very serious red flags.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

